# Wanted: Aruba - January 24-31



## channimal (Dec 13, 2014)

looking for 1br or studio


----------



## G.2hom (Dec 15, 2014)

*Aruba -January 24-31*

I still do have my 1br available for rent. Resort name is;  **Lacabana Beach Resort & Casino**700/week. Indicate if you will like to book dates.

Thank you.


----------

